

Project Natal - Ardit20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDvHlwNvXaM&feature=player_embedded

======
fname
There was a talk at TEDGLobal 2010 about Milo, given by Peter Molyneux.

 _Molyneux ended the demonstration with the shocking truth that all the
world's Milos are going to form a Borg-like hive mind, with the AI data "in
the cloud" (as Wired puts it), continually learning from individual
interactions_

[http://www.joystiq.com/2010/07/13/milo-meet-ted-molyneux-
dem...](http://www.joystiq.com/2010/07/13/milo-meet-ted-molyneux-demonstrates-
milo-at-conference/)

Very interesting...

~~~
nickelplate
Molyneux is insanely brilliant, but he tends to hype his games so much that
the end result falls short of expectations. He's made similar claims about
Fable - then known as Project Ego - that never materialized.

~~~
sliverstorm
What an apt project name

------
rossj
There are at least 4 things in that video that give it away as 100% staged.
Bonus points if you can spot them.

~~~
Ygor
\- Too quick reaction to the "that is if you have finished your school project
part", to soon during the "that is..." part?

\- The camera starts to zoom-in (in game) at the exact time to react to the
future time of her finishing the drawing, although it would be very hard to
predict the correct time of that happening?

Am I close?

~~~
rossj
Another one is her reflection on screen, during the fishing, moving before she
does at one point.

------
thorax
This is from 2009-- I guess the relevance again is the TED talk reported this
week? [http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-07/13/peter-
molyneu...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-07/13/peter-molyneux-
milo-and-kate-xbox-kinect-preview)

The Microsoft product for interacting with Milo is now called Kinect as of E3
2010: <http://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect>

------
chaostheory
_Microsoft's Xbox PR chief Aaron Greenberg has said that Peter Molyneux's
Kinect-controlled virtual boy Milo is a tech demo, and that Microsoft has no
plans to release it as an Xbox 360 title._

[http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/microsoft-says-
molyneux...](http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/microsoft-says-molyneux-s-
milo-is-only-a-tech-demo-699668)

As nickelplate already mentioned, Molyneux is an awesome marketer. Almost all
of his games fall short of the hype he builds, though all of his games are
also semi-revolution and unique.

------
shin_lao
Even if this weren't faked, this sounds 100 times more boring than an
asteroids game. Oooh, look, I put my hands in the water and the fishes go
away!

Show me gameplay.

~~~
rbanffy
You overestimate humans. Milo is the ultimate tamagotchi.

------
chrischen
Was that scripted or did Microsoft finally get voice recognition working?

~~~
kenjackson
Natal has working voice recognition. It was shown at E3 this past year to
control accessing media content. It looks pretty cool. Voice control is
perfect for the living room.

~~~
glhaynes
_Voice control is perfect for the living room._

I'd be wary of it being too easily triggerable, though.

~~~
Groxx
"We want popcorn!"

"Searching for: Porn"

~~~
tiles
Hey, they said it was voice detection. They didn't say they mastered
prediction.

------
joubert
1) understands emotion? Do i need british intonation?

2) why don't they put up a website where you can interact with the character?

~~~
sliverstorm
In regards to #2, I can't imagine they have the desire or resources to offer
something online freely to the public that requires the kind of resources this
thing is bound to use.

------
njn
Oh cool, an update to the old Seaman game for Dreamcast.

